# Gun Cabinet



## JLTibbetts (Feb 24, 2022)

This has been a long time getting finished but I'm pleased with the outcome.
Like a lot of us, I am my own worst critic so I see every nit picking "flaw" that could have been better.
But I think I can live with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 24, 2022)

Some firsts in this project for me. The ogee bracket feet on the base, the fluted columns on the upper cabinet, the mitered sticking on the back and side panels.
Great learning experience.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 24, 2022)

Really nice looking piece of furniture James. You can certainly be proud of that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 24, 2022)

Looks great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 24, 2022)

Beautiful cabinet with great details!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 24, 2022)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks everyone.
I have a good many pics of the process. I there is a particular aspect that raises questions I will be happy to try to answer.


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 24, 2022)

Wow! That is spectacular. What is the wood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2022)

Righteous! Sure approaching museum quality, from my vantage point! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 24, 2022)

That is a well executed piece! Beautiful figured cherry and just great detail as well as craftsmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 24, 2022)

Thank you to all.
Tom the wood is curly cherry that I get from Mike here on WB; @pvwoodcrafts
The finish is 3 coats, (or more to fix my goofs), of Arm-R-Seal oil base Semi Gloss


----------



## Woodhaul (Feb 24, 2022)

Wow that's spectacular!! Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2022)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 24, 2022)

JLTibbetts said:


> Thank you to all.
> Tom the wood is curly cherry that I get from Mike here on WB; @pvwoodcrafts
> The finish is 3 coats, (or more to fix my goofs), of Arm-R-Seal oil base Satin Semi Gloss


The color said cherry to me but I’ve not experienced that great figure so I just wasn’t sure. This cherry and the curly maple Mike just offered - wow again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 24, 2022)

And nice collection inside the cabinet too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 24, 2022)

Gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 24, 2022)

Well...I'm impressed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2022)

Great piece! The orientation of the figure is just right, well done, takes.a.lot of studying to work that all out IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 24, 2022)

Looks like a masterpiece to me. Sure to become an heirloom, like it's beautiful contents. Any of the drawers fitted for the shorter versions?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jasonparadis (Feb 25, 2022)

Gorgeous cabinet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2022)

Very well done and beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 25, 2022)

JLTibbetts said:


> Some firsts in this project for me. The ogee bracket feet on the base, the fluted columns on the upper cabinet, the mitered sticking on the back and side panels.
> Great learning experience.


Nice! Looks like the learning experience worked out. That looks better than what I see in our local furniture store. That figure is splendid!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 25, 2022)

That is just downright gorgeous! What is unsaid is - that all of us would like to have one too! Job well done x1,000,000,0........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 25, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Looks like a masterpiece to me. Sure to become an heirloom, like it's beautiful contents. Any of the drawers fitted for the shorter versions?


Nothing special or dedicated in the drawer box construction. I had considered making it wide enough for a short barreled shotgun, but the cabinet was already pretty large. Nowhere to really put anything bigger.
There "might" be a couple vintage S&W .357's tucked in the back some place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 25, 2022)

App dimensions:
Top of the base is 50" wide and 21" deep, 24" from the floor.
Upper cabinet is 46-1/2" w x 17-3/4" deep x 56" tall
Upper interior is 43" wide x 11" deep x 52" high.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Feb 25, 2022)

Beautiful piece of heirloom furniture there and a great selection of the figured cherry boards! Very impressive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 25, 2022)

Bullet catches top and bottom on one side keep the doors closed. Nothing fancy about the glass retaining strips.
The "pillow" that the gun butts sit on was easy. 1/2" ply covered with layers of foam carpet pad, and wrapped in leather.
It is thicker at the front so the guns will sit evenly on it when the barrels are vertical.
The leather is actually much more red/burgundy than it appears in the picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 25, 2022)

Wow, just wow! I'd be proud to own that piece and would expect it to become a family heirloom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 27, 2022)

Gorgeous work man! Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Feb 27, 2022)

The grain orientation is fantastic! It pulls the eye to the center of the piece. Very nice work. I'm envious, not of the piece of furniture but rather of the skill it took to make it....


Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 27, 2022)

The fluted columns are sweet, did you turn them, then use a jig for the flutes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 27, 2022)

I have had a couple folks ask about the fluting. 
Barry as you were posting your question I was actually working on a thread to explain how I did it.
I will post it in the general woodworking forum when it's done :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trob115 (Feb 27, 2022)

JLTibbetts said:


> This has been a long time getting finished but I'm pleased with the outcome.
> Like a lot of us, I am my own worst critic so I see every nit picking "flaw" that could have been better.
> But I think I can live with it.View attachment 223232View attachment 223233


Great looking cabinet!! Outstanding work.

My parents had something similar that my dad built. Their house was broken into and the thieves got away with almost 15 guns. Every time I see someone post about a gun cabinet, I have to put a plug in for just buying a gun safe. Unfortunately those cabinets are not "theft proof", nor do they provide any protection during a fire.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 27, 2022)

Good advice on the safe(s) and I use them when I am away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

